# First Red Fox



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Finally got my first red fox today.



















Hit it at sixty two yards. Surprised that I got it I haven't shot my bow for almost a year now.

He was getting a little to close chicken coop for our taste


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

With a bow !!!!! :shock: Good job.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Great job!!


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Way to go should make a nice wall rug for the den.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice. Bet that was fun with a bow.


----------

